# Heymans Flexabands



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello

Is here anybody else using these Heymans Flexabands and what You think about ?

http://www.heymans.de/flexaband.html

I ordered green (extra strong) and violet (strong) and so far like a lot.
Green is 0.55 mm thick and violet is 0.42 mm. Width of bands is 15 cm and it's made of pure latex.
These Flexabands are also much cheaper here than TheraBands.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Gut. Der Flexband...how much does it cost...the link didn't give the price per roll....or else I couldn't find it. Thanks!!


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!
Here's the shop link: http://www.heymans.de/trimilin-shop/index.php/artikelliste/kategorie/flexaband.html


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I did some speed testing today.

Temperature here in sunny Finland is 17°C and I must be cautious not to burn my skin 

Ammo: 9,5 mm steel

Pouch: 60 x 20 mm, leather thichness 1,7 mm

TheraBand Gold: 1" tapered to 3/4", active length 19 cm, draw 89 cm
Speeds: 65,94 66,33 68,07 68,49 68,63 m/s (68,63 m/s = 225,16 fps)

Heymans Flexaband Green: 1" tapered to 3/4", active length 19 cm, draw 94 cm
Speeds: 72,26 72,47 72,50 73,06 73,14 m/s (73,14 m/s = 239,96 fps)

















Heymans Flexaband Violet: 1" tapered to 3/4", active length 19 cm, draw 110 cm
Speeds: 58,29 60,56 60,64 60,64 m/s (60,64 m/s = 198,95 fps)
Pull is feather light.

Heymans Flexaband Violet Double: Same taper as above, active length 19,5 cm, draw 78 cm
Speeds: 62,17 62,37 62,93 64,61 66,14 m/s (66,14 m/s = 216,99 fps)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Had some luck today while measuring speeds, my Chrony got only one hit :shocked:


----------

